# Gaggia Classic and Iberital MC2 - still a strong combination



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

After having the Sage Dual Boiler on my bench last week, an Alex Duetto permanently there and an L1 recently too, I was reminded of how good the Iberital MC2 and Gaggia Classic pairing was during a home barista training session this morning.

The grinder was stock and the only mod to the Classic was a Rancilio Steam Arm (the best

People often dismiss the Gaggia Classic as being too simplistic and upgrade quickly (maybe too quickly on some occasions)

We were knocking out drinks that bettered any local cafes this morning

It was such a pleasure to pull shots in a number of ways, weighing doses, simplifying distribution and weighing and taste evaluating outputs - all with this setup which if bought new would be less than £300

The milk was looking great and we pulled more than 20 shots over a couple of hours with the machine keeping pace easily.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

It really is a great machine. I've had mine for about 3 years and I'm really happy with it. Yes I want to upgrade some day but I'm in no rush and I can easily get a better drink out of it than most local shops.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

The only complaint I have with my classic is the damn drip tray.

Apart from that, unless I do something wrong the Classic will give out pretty much what I put into it.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Some people have entirely too much time, however.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> Some people have entirely too much time, however.


Ha. That thing is ugly. Judging by the degree of modification I'm sure the guy could have plumbed a drain in to the existing tray rather than making that ugly looking thing.


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Neill said:


> Ha. That thing is ugly. Judging by the degree of modification I'm sure the guy could have plumbed a drain in to the existing tray rather than making that ugly looking thing.


Maybe it could double up as a battle ships board.


----------

